# Make It Stop! ( Elgin Stopwatch)



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello again,

I bought this WW2 Elgin stopwatch. It does not seem to stop.Pressing once starts, twice keeps the hands in the same place and three time resets. The watch remins running however. Is there a way of stopping it or do you just let it run out of wind?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, there should be a half moon shaped piece of wire which goes against the balance to stop it when you stop the watch, saw one of these couple of months ago, nice thing........


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

That must be a very fast beat train, maybe 36000, the balance is tiny, I really fancy one like it....if you decide to move it on, please PM me.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

It could be yours PM me with an offer


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Thomasr said:


> It could be yours PM me with an offer


PM sent


----------

